# Inshore Fishing Journal



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

This site makes it easy! 

http://www.inshorefishingjournal.com/


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link! That's a really cool idea, I'm playing with it now.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Truly spectacular little site! I made a journal entry from january 2nd when we caught a bunch of bull reds off the beach. It pulled a bunch of data from that day including high and low temp, average wind speed, barometric pressure, moon phase, tides and sunrise/sunset!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty cool idea. This will help


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I started a journal but, I realized if I just posted reports on the PFF I could always just go back and view the history of my posts!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been keeping one for a little over two years now. Wish I would have known about this back then!!:banghead:banghead


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Capt. Brad King (1/21/2010)*I've been keeping one for a little over two years now. Wish I would have known about this back then!!:banghead:banghead


hey brad,

you can go back and input all your info and it will find all the cool stuff your missing. it is pretty cool and easy.


----------



## Bill Raisinbreath (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys, this is great feedback. The Inshore Fishing Journal (IFJ) will be adding other content very soon. The visitor will be able to select a location and future date to get the tide, sun, and moon information as well as local resource listings for guides, lodging, outfitter shops, bait shops, etc. The resources will be local to the location selected.



There's plans to provide seasonal information by region, gear and boat reviews, articles from sports writers, and notifications of proposed laws that impact the sport fisherman. They are open to suggestions for other content as well.



The journals can be kept for all of the Southeastern US coastline from Virginia to Texas. As long as there is a tide station within twenty miles you can create a fishing location.



I'm sure the guys at IFJ would like to use some of your comments on the website. 



There is a Facebook fan page with how to articles for adding a new location and building your own journal entries. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Inshore-Fishing-Journal/190066472100



See you on the water,


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Bill Raisinbreath (1/21/2010)*Hey guys, this is great feedback. The Inshore Fishing Journal (IFJ) will be adding other content very soon. The visitor will be able to select a location and future date to get the tide, sun, and moon information as well as local resource listings for guides, lodging, outfitter shops, bait shops, etc. The resources will be local to the location selected.
> 
> There's plans to provide seasonal information by region, gear and boat reviews, articles from sports writers, and notifications of proposed laws that impact the sport fisherman. They are open to suggestions for other content as well.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Bill and thanks for the IFJ. Without it i would not keep a journal.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Seems like a good journal site. I registered today and will try to keep a journal if I ever get back on the water. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I googled fishing journals/ fishing softwareand there is a lot of good free programs. Thesite mentioned above has the best conditions log I've seen. If you have aAndroid compatable phone there is a program called Fishing Buddy that does a lot.You can log pictures, make waypoints, andweather conditions.I'm looking for one thatsearches your past trips based on weather conditions and months to reminds you places to go. 

I'm headed south tomorrow morning maybe I'll get to log some catches over the next few days.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Jighead (1/21/2010)*I'm looking for one thatsearches your past trips based on weather conditions and months to reminds you places to go.




Did you have any luck finding that app for your phone?


----------

